# A Few From the New Guy      *small amount of skin*



## rickyracer25 (Mar 18, 2008)

Here's a few of my black and whites.... what do you guys think? 




Also mods I've read the rules and am pretty sure that the first photo will be ok, If need be though I can remove it please just let me know.


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 18, 2008)

Great pics, I really like the one of the girl running down the hallway.


----------



## DPW2007 (Mar 18, 2008)

Number three is awesome and dramatic. I really like it. Your portraits are good too but the last one sticks for me.

David


----------



## rickyracer25 (Mar 18, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Great pics, I really like the one of the girl running down the hallway.


 

hey shes motw^:hail:

Now, thanks guys fo the kind words number three alway and I mean always gets people. Glad you like them!!


----------



## Puscas (Mar 18, 2008)

agreed on #3, that's a winner. 
Did you cut out the head in #2? It has a weird halo. Not to happy with that one.






pascal


----------



## rickyracer25 (Mar 18, 2008)

Puscas said:


> agreed on #3, that's a winner.
> Did you cut out the head in #2? It has a weird halo. Not to happy with that one.
> 
> 
> ...


 

hmmm nope I didn't cut out the head, thanks for your comments.


----------



## D3sh1 (Mar 18, 2008)

the last picture is the best !,
for sure


----------



## That One Guy (Mar 18, 2008)

heh, i gotta go with pic #1......just something about her big....:shock: uhem....eyes that gets my attention


----------



## rickyracer25 (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks again, I'm still working at it everday and learn that much more....


----------



## B-9 (Mar 23, 2008)

The last 2 are my fav's, the 2nd one is great! love the blue.


----------



## thatguyyoudontlike (Mar 23, 2008)

#3 is good.
The guy is a dork and ruins the photo. 
If the girl in #1 didn't have boobs she would be worthless.
She must be a stripper.

#3 is an awesome photo! great job


----------



## jols (Mar 23, 2008)

thatguyyoudontlike said:


> #3 is good.
> The guy is a dork and ruins the photo.
> If the girl in #1 didn't have boobs she would be worthless.
> She must be a stripper.
> ...


 
blimey that is harsh and not very nice or helpful.


I like all three but number three is the winner


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 23, 2008)

thatguyyoudontlike said:


> ..
> The guy is a dork and ruins the photo.
> If the girl in #1 didn't have boobs she would be worthless.
> She must be a stripper.


The above are very hurtful, unhelpful comments that have no place in a photo forum such as this.  I see you're a new member here, and think you should know such comments are inappropriate.


----------



## thatguyyoudontlike (Mar 23, 2008)

If it wasn't true it wouldn't be hurtful.
Stop being so sensitive.


----------



## jols (Mar 23, 2008)

thatguyyoudontlike said:


> If it wasn't true it wouldn't be hurtful.
> Stop being so sensitive.


 

I think you better quit while your ahead.

just try to be nice.

you never know you might like it and people then might likeyou.

you have not got of to a good start


----------



## thatguyyoudontlike (Mar 23, 2008)

Your right.

Great job, super photos. I love the artistic eye you have!
Can't wait to see more of your work.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 23, 2008)

thatguyyoudontlike said:


> If it wasn't true it wouldn't be hurtful.


Wow, what an attitude. Any woman who shows cleavage must be a stripper?  And any guy who doesn't meet your standard of attractiveness is a dork?  How very shallow.  You can reply if you wish, but I'm not going to waste any more time or energy replying to someone like you.


----------



## jols (Mar 23, 2008)

[thatguyyou dontlike] sarcasm.

I mean say what you think but be helpful.

saying she looks like a stripper does not help.

I do not know what the young lady does for a living and neither do I care.

and it does not really matter it is the the photograph and the techniques that are discussed on here.

Perhaps you are in the wrong forum.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Mar 23, 2008)

I like these.  The selective colour on #2 looks a bit cheesy (it's very ahrd to do that well), but #3 is excellent.  The background on #1 is a bit distracting, perhaps you could find a darker background?


----------



## rickyracer25 (Mar 26, 2008)

Tiberius47 said:


> I like these. The selective colour on #2 looks a bit cheesy (it's very ahrd to do that well), but #3 is excellent. The background on #1 is a bit distracting, perhaps you could find a darker background?


 


Shot 2 Yeah I hear you but it was a senior portrait haha clients eat that stuff up But I hear you! The only way I really like it is if you just desaturate the colors that you don't want noticed by about 50%. Shot 1 The whole idea of the first one is kind of like she's waking you up in the morn, so it's supposed to be a plain room but I see your point...




For thatguyyoudontlike, have a great day.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Mar 27, 2008)

Maybe a bit of soft focus on that picture then?  just something subtle.  I don't see that sharp when I wake up first thing.


----------



## sarallyn (Mar 27, 2008)

I thought 1 and 2 were too much out of focus...
and the general theme was a little tacky, IMO.


----------



## MM Turner (Mar 27, 2008)

3 is a good shot to me, but i would darken the background alittle bit.


----------



## Miss_Pfeifer (Mar 27, 2008)

The 3rd one is intense, I really like it. I like the first one too, it's good portrait and you captured her beauty well. :]


----------

